# Eclipse jar-Export resource-files



## cr3m4 (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte soeben mein Projekt aus Eclipse 3.3 in ein Jar-File exportieren.
Beim Ausführen des Jar-Files öffnet sich auch der Anmeldendialog, alle weiteren Fenster werden jedoch nicht korrekt dargestellt. 
Eine Konsolenausgabe sagte mir dass bestimmte Files wohl nicht gefunden wurden, obwohl ich alle Dateien, seien es Images oder csv-Dateien immer dynamisch eingebunden habe. Es kommt immer wieder die Meldung, "Der angegebene Pfadname ist ungültig" oder "Unknown source."

Beim Export habe ich das gesamte Projekt markiert, "Export generated class-files and resources" und export java source-files and resources" und "compress the content" markiert, dann noch die main-class gewählt und exportiert.

Beim normalen kompillieren und Ausführen unter Eclipse werden alle Programme ohne Fehlermeldung normal gestartet.

hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee wie dieses Verhalten zustande kommt?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Wie versuchst du denn auf die Dateien zuzugreifen? Alles was im JAR liegt kann man nicht mit einem File Objekt ansprechen, sondern mit dem Classloader.


----------

